# Rob Scallon Signature Guitar Announced



## vkw619 (Nov 9, 2015)

Whatcha guys think? I've never played a Chapman but I've heard good things. 

Thoughts? I loved Anchor as a song and his crazy covers, but never really listened to Rob's other music. 


Video Announcement


----------



## Tisca (Nov 9, 2015)

Chapmans are great value. Only played the ML-1 with aftermarket pups. They have plenty of ebony boards which you usually find only in more expensive guitars. Would be more desirable if many weren't in natural finish. Wonder how much some paint and finish would add to the cost.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 9, 2015)

I find it weird that there's an 8 and a 6... but no 7.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Nov 9, 2015)

vkw619 said:


> Whatcha guys think? I've never played a Chapman but I've heard good things.
> 
> Thoughts? I loved Anchor as a song and his crazy covers, but never really listened to Rob's other music.
> 
> ...



i like it, but it is basically a stripped down schecter with passive pickups. I mean it will prolly be made in the same plant as the schecters. This isnt a bad thing though. I think it looks cool. I would still just get a stripped down DC800 though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I find it weird that there's an 8 and a 6... but no 7.



Rob doesn't play 7's. Just 6's and 8's. 

The 6-string is cool, but the 26.5'' scale on the 8-string kills my interest for it.


----------



## Tr3vor (Nov 9, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Rob doesn't play 7's. Just 6's and 8's.
> 
> The 6-string is cool, but the 26.5'' scale on the 8-string kills my interest for it.



He has a few videos with 7 string guitars. I mean if you're gonna do 6 and 8, why not 7 too? whatever though.

26.5 seems kinda sort for an 8 string...


----------



## vkw619 (Nov 9, 2015)

Tr3vor said:


> He has a few videos with 7 string guitars. I mean if you're gonna do 6 and 8, why not 7 too? whatever though.
> 
> 26.5 seems kinda sort for an 8 string...





If I remember correctly, he tunes his 8s up a step so that might be why.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 9, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Rob doesn't play 7's.



Lots of artists don't play the exact model on the wall with their name on it. Besides, it's not about selling them to Rob, it's about using his name to sell them to other people, who may or may not play 7s.


----------



## Tr3vor (Nov 9, 2015)

vkw619 said:


> If I remember correctly, he tunes his 8s up a step so that might be why.



Isn't his 8 string from schecter one of the ones that were 26.5"? Maybe he's just used to that


----------



## Zado (Nov 9, 2015)

I love the guy, but the guitar is pretty meh imho


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2015)

Tr3vor said:


> He has a few videos with 7 string guitars. I mean if you're gonna do 6 and 8, why not 7 too? whatever though.



I'm guessing because he doesn't play it too often? I don't know. He just seems more fond with his 6 and 8-strings. 



TedEH said:


> Lots of artists don't play the exact model on the wall with their name on it. Besides, it's not about selling them to Rob, it's about using his name to sell them to other people, who may or may not play 7s.



Chapman isn't your typical brand, though.  They let the artists or stores chose what they want when it comes to signatures or special runs. The customers chose what they want en masse when it comes to standard-series stuff. If Scallon didn't want a 7-string, then there's not gonna be any 7-string. If he wants a 7-string later on, then they'll most likely introduce it. 



Tr3vor said:


> Isn't his 8 string from schecter one of the ones that were 26.5"? Maybe he's just used to that



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't think the knobs are close together enough.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 9, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing because he doesn't play it too often? I don't know. He just seems more fond with his 6 and 8-strings.



I find it hard to deal with uneven numbers too 

Design is interesting with the mahogany neck through, I've always found that infinity logo on the Chapman guitars a little meh, even though I dig Rob's sense of humour and his interesting business model (which apparently works  for once)

I wonder what happens if the bottom falls out of the Youtube-guitar hero market though?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 9, 2015)

meh...im holding out for the sig banjo.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 9, 2015)

I though it was pretty cool. Love the arch top, I saw an arch top prototype ages ago in one of his videos, but nothing happened.

Interesting choice of rosewood when most of their guitars are ebony.

and for the choice of a 6 and not a 7, Im guessing is because there is way more market for a 6 string? easy to sell

glad to see their line up expanding


----------



## Edika (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll have to see the actual guitar to make a call as the color of the neck is to close to wenge and rosewood it's throwing me off. Looks interesting but it will really depend on the price to garner more interest. 

Due to the natural look of the guitar I think the rosewood fretboard will look really well, if it's a relatively nice looking piece.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Nov 9, 2015)

If I'm ever lucky enough to be offered my own signature guitar, I'll be sure to make positive that all of my chosen specs and number of strings are okay with you guys first.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Nov 9, 2015)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> If I'm ever lucky enough to be offered my own signature guitar, I'll be sure to make positive that all of my chosen specs and number of strings are okay with you guys first.



You'll have to make sure that it can come with either a Hipshot or a Floyd, and even a Kahler, for no upcharge of course. And then you have to have some with non-gaudy inlays and some with no inlays, some with ebony boards and some with maple. You also must make sure to have a neck-thru and a bolt-on offered at the same time, all with varying scales. How else would you ever sell a single sig?


----------



## Bloodshredder (Nov 9, 2015)

I like Rob's stuff and his guitar looks interesting.


----------



## lewis (Nov 9, 2015)

wouldnt this be the first chapman guitar that will be an 8 string? Therefore I would be interested.

Although the Chapman 7 string strat and Teles are awesome


----------



## Sumsar (Nov 9, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> I wonder what happens if the bottom falls out of the Youtube-guitar hero market though?



Hahahah this! 

Seriously is there anyone on youtube that doesn't have their own signature guitar as of now? If Scallon has ended up on that train I guess chapman must have made an offer to Jared Dines as well, and well he recently got a chapman guitar.

It is kinda odd that youtube has just ended up as "gear adds" "weird covers" and "10 something of something" videos.

Well I guess the quality of youtube channels come and go just like most other things in life. Right now it seems that Glenn Fricker / spectreMedia is the only one not directly fisting gear up my ass (sorry for bad language). He is although putting t-shirts and stickers up that place, which seems to have become the next market model for youtube.


----------



## Spectivum (Nov 9, 2015)

This reminds me to check at the distributor if they have any Chapmans yet in their showroom. I also prefer ebony fretboards.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 9, 2015)

Has he even done anything to merit his name stamped on a guitar?... (I mean, other than him giving random names to stuff and parodying modern binary metal.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Has he even done anything to merit his name stamped on a guitar?... (I mean, other than him giving random names to stuff and parodying modern binary metal.)



Dude's actually more popular than the guy giving him the sig model.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 9, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Hahahah this!
> 
> Seriously is there anyone on youtube that doesn't have their own signature guitar as of now? If Scallon has ended up on that train I guess chapman must have made an offer to Jared Dines as well, and well he recently got a chapman guitar.
> 
> ...



and the problem is?????

I think its a really good market technique. Grab couple of guys who average XXX,XXX views on every video they put on weekly and give them a free guitar. They would be happy to get free gear and play it, and you get a massive "free" exposure for your product

Or you gonna go with the "youtube is real and it shouldnt be marketed"... they get money either way from adds, and every now and them from brands for them to do "reviews" or clips, a free guitar is another market technique.

and who cares if hes not in a band or playing out in festivals and arenas and selling X amount of albums like a normal artist with a signature would. Chances are that he is mroe "popular" and reaches way more ppl than a "normal" endorsee artist

Even Steevie T have his Carvin/kiesel endorsee deal


I bet if you were doing youtube vids and someone approach to you with a sig, you wold jump on it... or would you go "no, sorry, I dont deserve it"... I know I would be happy as a pig like Rob is


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 9, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing because he doesn't play it too often? I don't know. He just seems more fond with his 6 and 8-strings.



I think it has more to do with Chapman guitars catering to a "vanilla" guitar sort of audience. That is to say Rob seems to greatly prefer/only play 6's, and the sort of crowd he typically caters to is the same way. The 8 is a pretty huge departure, and I'm guessing he just wants to make the spec more palatable to the average Joe. Basically, I'm betting it'll sell better as a six so it was made into a six.



Emperor Guillotine said:


> Has he even done anything to merit his name stamped on a guitar?... (I mean, other than him giving random names to stuff and parodying modern binary metal.)



Well, he has a large amount of impressionable followers which is more than enough to warrant it from a business standpoint. On top of that he's one of only a few people who makes use of the entire range of the ERGs he uses.


----------



## Tr3vor (Nov 10, 2015)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> If I'm ever lucky enough to be offered my own signature guitar, I'll be sure to make positive that all of my chosen specs and number of strings are okay with you guys first.



Well geeeeeee, sorry for having an opinion. 

brb, gonna buy every sig model because I don't have opinions anymore.


----------



## Action (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like a versatile guitar that can pull off a lot of different genres, which I think was the main point. I'm guessing that explains the wood choice and neck-thruness and passive pickups with coil split and scale choice and everything. Rob's a well rounded guy that beginner musicians seem to connect with, but he has a dozen different instruments to achieve that with, that his fans don't. Makes sense to me, but I have that same mindset of never owning a one-trick pony, and my own instrument and gear choices typically reflect this.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 10, 2015)

vkw619 said:


> Whatcha guys think?



Sorry to be negative guys but I don't like this at all. I have little to no respect to "artists" who spend their time bashing/making a fool of genres and his other shenanigans. I know I know, Chapman wants to make money, I'd rather them make a deal with an actual artist who really deserves a chance like this. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## TGOD (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't even know who the guy is, but I like the guitar. But, I am really in to simplistically designed guitars as well, so...


----------



## Lada The Great (Nov 10, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> Sorry to be negative guys but I don't like this at all. I have little to no respect to "artists" who spend their time bashing/making a fool of genres and his other shenanigans. I know I know, Chapman wants to make money, I'd rather them make a deal with an actual artist who really deserves a chance like this. Just my honest opinion.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLRlOYiYudU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiERPVIEvSc

Yeah, Rob has few joke videos, but they are far from bashing certain genre. Most of his content is actually good music, like these.


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 10, 2015)

tbh i was kinda underwhelmed. i don't like the looks. the headstock looks meh and the mahogany neck-through with the wings, natural finish.... i don't know. just doesn't look cool to me. the rest of the specs are fine. for the 26,5" scale i like the 6-string version better. could be cool for some c-standard tuning or drop b or something.

i am sure the guitar has a good quality and sound but i just can't get into the looks of it.


----------



## lewis (Nov 10, 2015)

Pat_tct said:


> tbh i was kinda underwhelmed. i don't like the looks. the headstock looks meh and the mahogany neck-through with the wings, natural finish.... i don't know. just doesn't look cool to me. the rest of the specs are fine. for the *26,5" scale* i like the 6-string version better. could be cool for some c-standard tuning or drop b or something.
> 
> i am sure the guitar has a good quality and sound but i just can't get into the looks of it.



26.5 scale for the 8 string?... aaaaaaaaaaand thats me out.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 10, 2015)

Pat_tct said:


> for the 26,5" scale i like the 6-string version better. could be cool for some c-standard tuning or drop b or something.



bet you that scale would be only for the 8 string, dont think they would do it for the 6


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 10, 2015)

not sure if the scale is for the 8-string only. but a 6-string with 26,5" would be awesome


----------



## Miek (Nov 10, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> Sorry to be negative guys but I don't like this at all. I have little to no respect to "artists" who spend their time bashing/making a fool of genres and his other shenanigans. I know I know, Chapman wants to make money, I'd rather them make a deal with an actual artist who really deserves a chance like this. Just my honest opinion.



it's a relief to know that, in this world, you can still open your trap about .... without having to know about anything


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 10, 2015)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> If I'm ever lucky enough to be offered my own signature guitar, I'll be sure to make positive that all of my chosen specs and number of strings are okay with you guys first.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 10, 2015)

Lada The Great said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLRlOYiYudU
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiERPVIEvSc
> 
> Yeah, Rob has few joke videos, but they are far from bashing certain genre. Most of his content is actually good music, like these.


Yeah I've seen these videos before and was relating to them as well as his joke videos. Just more "9 string metal" attention getting videos. 


Miek said:


> it's a relief to know that, in this world, you can still open your trap about .... without having to know about anything


What a surprise you have to be rude about someones opinion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> What a surprise you have to be rude about someones opinion.



Implying Rob isn't an artist just because he makes joke videos, even though he has made original pieces, is pretty rude.


----------



## Action (Nov 10, 2015)

Some players are first and foremost entertainers.


----------



## Miek (Nov 10, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> Yeah I've seen these videos before and was relating to them as well as his joke videos. Just more "9 string metal" attention getting videos.
> 
> What a surprise you have to be rude about someones opinion.



sorry but i am always going to make fun of someone's dumb ass opinions until i don't have to hear them anymore


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 10, 2015)

who cares if he does "jokes" and funny videos. Again hes more popular, moves more audience, and prob makes more money than a lot of "true artist players" in bands out there. Plus he is a pretty good player, is not that he just barely can strung a chord.

For a business point of view hes perfect to promote your product. Hell, the mere fact that we all are here talking about it proves how well it works. 66,095 views on that video so far (in 1 day), so there is already 66,000 ppl who just got reminded of Chapman guitars, whent to the site, they would go to the site to learn more, or at least talk about it.

He doesnt play in a band in front of 66,000 people? on a festival, or sell 66,000 CD's? again who cares. There are guys out there signed for big brands with endorsee contracts and custom guitars taht we dont even know they exist. Hell, even some guys who actually have a signature model I have no idea who they are either.... or you gonna tell me the 3 guys from whitechapel are "THE" guitar gods??... for one example

I though all you guys would be more exited to get a new 8 string option out there that is not either black, or an RG copy.... plus cheap too


----------



## Shimme (Nov 10, 2015)

If Rob decides it makes good business sense to give signatures to his bandmate and what's essentially a business partner/employer, then giving a signature to an artist thats got more eyeballs on him than Chapman or his instruments have is a no-brainer. I don't frankly care how much of a "respectable" musician the guy is if the specifications work for what I want in an instrument, I'll buy it regardless. And after checking this guy out a bit, yeah he's got some joke videos out there, but he's a good player and he writes some interesting music as well. I really don't understand why there's any controversy on this - is it because he's not as trve, grvmdvrk and brvtval enogh? Is it because he's not Keith Merrow? Because that guy hadn't done that much with his music but was a big enough name that Schecter thought they could work well together, and nobody was freaking out about it at the time.


----------



## chassless (Nov 11, 2015)

People are jealous. I think that guitar looks great and there's no reason to fuss about it. Nobody's forcing anyone to buy it.


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 11, 2015)

To the guitar companies these guys are marketing tools ...and very good marketing tools! To these companies it's a no-brainer! 10's of 1000's of subscribers who will almost certainly all play guitar and will see the guy/girl playing "brand so and so" guitar! And it costs the company nothing to do beyond chucking a couple of guys at the artist to help go through design, legal etc...

It does seem like the world and his wife is getting a signature guitar but that's not the artists fault! 

Top tip: If you don't like it then don't have a YouTube channel with 1000's of subs or if you do have 1000's of subs make sure to turn down any offers of signature guitars.


----------



## Edika (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't understand why it is bad to have humor in music? I personally love Steel Panther not only for their music but especially for their sense of humor/satire. And even though I'm not a huge Devin Townsend fan I found Ziltoid the Omniscient more appealing due to the concept.
Does he deserve a sig guitar? Does anyone actually "deserve" anything in life? Don't take life too seriously guys.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Nov 11, 2015)

Rob is a great guy, a hard worker, and an exceptionally talented musician. Got a chance to chat with him at NAMM last year, apparently he's a big fan of Cannibal Corpse, which is a +1 for anyone, in my book. 

Signature guitars are generally given out based on visibility and the artist's fan-base. His videos have huge numbers of plays, and it's safe to say the majority of folks watching Rob's videos are guitar players, too, so giving a sig to Rob is a no-brainer.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 15, 2015)

There's an awful lot of snippiness in this thread. If it continues, everyone that was even peripherally involved will be enjoying a month off from having to read anyone's opinion here, K?


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 16, 2015)

Not the biggest fan of the design. I'll hold off judgement until I see the real deal. Maybe it will look better once it's a final product.

I get a Gumbie kinda vibe from it ATM.


----------



## ncfiala (Nov 16, 2015)

Who? I guess he probably djents so his music is going nowhere near my precious ears.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2015)

ncfiala said:


> Who? I guess he probably djents so his music is going nowhere near my precious ears.



Eh, it's not terrible, but it's pretty djenty, yeah.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Nov 16, 2015)

Fortunate for those of who have no idea who he is (and only thinks he djents), Rob just came out with a video showing pretty well how good of a musician he is. IMO this is one of the best demonstrations of his musicality and skill, I dare you to write a song using one fret and hope that it comes out half as good as this.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 16, 2015)

That was really good! I haven't watched many of his videos but he's really good at what he does.


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 16, 2015)

Rob also plays a lot of other instruments, which don't djent at all. Sometimes he don't djent even with 8-string in his hands... Shows how you shouldn't judge artist's music based on a signature guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> Rob also plays a lot of other instruments, which don't djent at all. Sometimes he don't djent even with 8-string in his hands... Shows how you shouldn't judge artist's music based on a signature guitar.



Nah.

8 string getars + youtube/soundcloud musicians = djent and only djent. 

Its the way the internet works. Duh.


----------



## Gravy Train (Nov 16, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah.
> 
> 8 string getars + youtube/soundcloud musicians = djent and only djent.
> 
> Its the way the internet works. Duh.



You speak the truth. It's a proven formula. 

Back on topic, the guitar looks great! Congrats to Rob and Rob for the great new guitars they're designing and putting out! 

More guitars on the market is never a bad thing


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm a fan of the guy, and I love that they're doing this 8, especially because it has cool woods, a cool inlay, and is unfinished. I won't get one, since I have a million guitars, but I love the idea.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 17, 2015)

lewis said:


> 26.5 scale for the 8 string?... aaaaaaaaaaand thats me out.



That and rosewood fretboard got me.

Don't know WHY he would pick rosewood over ebony. I guess it has an earthier feel or something but, I'm just not a fan of rosewood anymore


----------



## lewis (Nov 17, 2015)

kindsage said:


> That and rosewood fretboard got me.
> 
> Don't know WHY he would pick rosewood over ebony. I guess it has an earthier feel or something but, I'm just not a fan of rosewood anymore



agreed dude  Ebony or maple for me (depending on what guitar it is).

Ive never been keen on Rosewood. Im just used to it now because all my guitars bar one have had it.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, I detest rosewood as well, but primarily because of the fact that it is the go-to wood for low end guitars. That and I don't like open grain patterned woods too much.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 18, 2015)

same, but for me is not the grain, is more about the brown color. I dont mind when they are dark, as the one on my bass is pretty dark, but when they are brown brown, not light but not dark is when I hate them.. This guitar due to the wood finish, it wont be too much of a problem. But guitars like black or dark colored bodies/headstock, rosewood looks terrible.

Not sure on the why he picked rosewood as all the Chapman guitars are in ebony or maple. Maybe the neck size of an 8 string was too much for ebony?, or the excuse to try out rosewood? not sure.

Im just pretty keen to see them do arch tops for a supertrat. Would love one but in 7


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 18, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> Rob also plays a lot of other instruments, which don't djent at all. Sometimes he don't djent even with 8-string in his hands... Shows how you shouldn't judge artist's music based on a signature guitar.



Not saying he can't play other stuff, just the two videos I watched were pretty djenty.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 18, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I detest rosewood as well, but primarily because of the fact that it is the go-to wood for low end guitars. That and I don't like open grain patterned woods too much.



Eh, I have two "expensive" (Zion) guitars with rosewood, and two "mid-price" (Jackson Pro) guitars with it. I will admit all the pieces are pretty dark, though.

Regardless, it might be his choice (I like it, personally, though I do have ebony boards), or it might be a cost decision.


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 18, 2015)

It seems funny to me that the general consensus on these forums is unless a guitar has got BKP's, an ebony board and at least a 27" scale its gonna be a pile of dog egg...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 18, 2015)

Ever since getting an African Blackwood fretboard I've started disliking ebony. 

I do really like the dark rosewood that Ibanez used on old Jems, Universe guitars and various older models.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 18, 2015)

TankJon666 said:


> It seems funny to me that the general consensus on these forums is unless a guitar has got BKP's, an ebony board and at least a 27" scale its gonna be a pile of dog egg...



What's funnier is that I remember when that was Ibanez/DiMarzio/Edge Pro instead.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 24, 2016)

well here it is folks











I really like the look of it, nice carved top, good wood color combo,black hardware. The only thing not 100% sold is on the headstock, but is one of those things it might grow up on you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

Never expected to ever see an 8-string with a mahogany neck.


----------



## bzhan1 (Jan 25, 2016)

looks a bit round, but if it's in the rg8 and agile range it should sell


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 25, 2016)

As much as I don't like the specs on this guitar, it seems like a good guitar for tuning up. Nice looking, and sounds quite good, too. At least in Rob's hands.



bzhan1 said:


> if it's in the rg8 and agile range it should sell


I bet it will cost twise as much, but still might sell pretty well.


----------



## Mangle (Jan 25, 2016)

If I worked at Schecter I might be wondering what this guy was trying to pull here?!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2016)

Mangle said:


> If I worked at Schecter I might be wondering what this guy was trying to pull here?!



What do you mean? I haven't really kept up with what's going on with him and Schecter.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 25, 2016)

I think he's referring to the fact it looks very much like a Banshee Passive 8.


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2016)

Do you get a discount for buying it unfinished like that?


----------



## vilk (Jan 25, 2016)

How old is this thread? Today is the first time I realized his name isn't Rob _Scallion _


----------



## vkw619 (Jan 25, 2016)

vilk said:


> How old is this thread? Today is the first time I realized his name isn't Rob _Scallion _



11/9/15 is when he made the first video about it and I made the thread xD


Overall I think it looks pretty nice. The neck looks super chunky which I don''t like but meh. Hes so happy in that video! Its adorable.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 25, 2016)

vilk said:


> How old is this thread? Today is the first time I realized his name isn't Rob _Scallion _




Oddly until I just read what you posted...same


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like some weird Schecter/Agile hybrid but the specs are cool at least.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2016)

vkw619 said:


> Overall I think it looks pretty nice. The neck looks super chunky which I don''t like but meh. Hes so happy in that video! Its adorable.



I have to admit that's why I love the video. Like, you can tell he's still blown away by the fact he designed a signature guitar.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 25, 2016)

upper fret access looks absolutely terrible on that.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 26, 2016)

for what I saw in another 2 youtube clips of chaps and Rob Scalon second channel. The middle strip (mahogany) is going to be darker than this prototype. In the chapman guitars walktrough they show the 6 string and the two woods are pretty similar in color tone, the 8 string is a tinny more darker, so maybe thats why. Rob S also mentions hes gonna change the tip of the selector switch from the telecaster kinda thing to a more common one


----------



## FrashyFroo (Jan 26, 2016)

Design-wise it's not very exciting but at least it doesn't have his name/inlays all over it. 

A Chapman guitar that has me far more excited is Rabea's new sig. That thing looks amazing, like a more desirable version of the ML-3RC.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZi64lRUAAADeil.jpg:large


----------



## Tisca (Jan 26, 2016)

FrashyFroo said:


> A Chapman guitar that has me far more excited is Rabea's new sig. That thing looks amazing, like a more desirable version of the ML-3RC.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZi64lRUAAADeil.jpg:large



Was it released or not? Looks like Bea only took his prototype on the road and that's it.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jan 26, 2016)

FrashyFroo said:


> Design-wise it's not very exciting but at least it doesn't have his name/inlays all over it.
> 
> A Chapman guitar that has me far more excited is Rabea's new sig. That thing looks amazing, like a more desirable version of the ML-3RC.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZi64lRUAAADeil.jpg:large




Rahea looks so high. 

That being said, cool guitar


----------



## Anquished (Jan 28, 2016)

I really like the look of the 8 string, I'd be eager to atleast try one when they are for sale.


----------



## Dekay82 (Jan 28, 2016)

but does it have hipshot tuners?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 28, 2016)

I think it's great the guy is getting a sig. I wouldn't buy one, tho.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Feb 1, 2016)

Rob be like "yeah this guitar comes equipped with an in house made, Korean hard tail bridge"


----------



## Tr3vor (Feb 2, 2016)

Just gonna post this here, since it hasn't yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2016)

I had a feeling the reason the 24th fret was so sunken in was because of Rob's love of tapping. 

Good to see they're addressing that. Was my main concern about the guitar.


----------



## Lloksaadvi (Feb 7, 2016)

I reckon that piece of furniture would look great as a relic, it could also do with some nice brown pickup bobbins imo


----------

